# FFNWF is back!



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

Hooray! Fly Fishers of NW Florida, the premiere fly fishing club in the panhandle of Florida, is back up and running in person beginning in June. FFNWF meets the first Tuesday evening, second Thursday evening and the third Saturday morning of each month at the Boy Scout House in Pensacola's Miraflores Park (near the famed Graffiti Bridge). 

June meetings are:

Tuesday, June 1st, 1900-2000. Tarpon Bob will give a presentation on big fish fly fishing. Bob is a great presenter and this promises to be a fabulous learning event. 

Thursday, June 10th, 1830-2000. Pat will lead the tying of the Leggy Flats Creature. This is an easy to tie pattern that catches fish!

Saturday, June 19th, 0900-1200. Casting and tying clinic. For those who want to tie, we'll be tying the previous Thursday's fly. For those who want to hone their casting skills we'll have an accumulated 100 (+!) years of casting experience available to assist and critique. Oh, and we serve free lunch beginning about 1045-1100 or so. 

Membership in FFNWF is ridiculously inexpensive at an annual introductory cost of $35 ($30 in following years). That buys 11 information packed fly fishing presentations, 11 different, guaranteed-to-catch-fish, fly patterns, AND 11 free lunches. If you listen carefully you may learn about some great fishing locations you were previously unaware of. It just doesn't get any better.

Membership also enables you to buy tickets to attend our club's annual Christmas Party (mid-December at the very swanky Scenic Hills Country Club!). Awesome swag! 

FFNWF's doors are open to all so come on by, check it out and join if you believe we have what you are looking for.

For more information on FFNWF visit us on the web at: https://ffnwf.org

or on Facebook at: FlyFishers Of NorthWest Florida

See y'all there!


----------

